# usb webcam on my 10.4 says "cam being use by another application"



## brion dublin (May 4, 2007)

I have a G4 tower, I am running OSx 10.4.
bought a USB webcam that is meant to work on both my P.C. and my Mac.

It is a Microsoft 2-Mega pixel, Life Cam NX-6000.
Work's great on the P.C., Then I plugged it into the Mac expecting good results....
I-Chat recognizes it but when I try to use it, it Say's
"Camera is being used by another application"
which is not the case.

I downloaded Mac Cam, which is a universal usb cam driver for 10.4, that did not work...


So here I am w/ a sweet cam, that is supposed to work w/ my Mac, but still it is am not working.

Can anyone please help?


----------

